# brand new Oase Filtosmart 100 leaking water



## rBose (10 Dec 2021)

Bought a brand new Oase Filtosmart 100 today, upgrading from an Eheim 150 that I had for almost 4 years now and I have to say I am extremely disappointed, it leaks water everywhere through the main cap and locking mechanism, I added PTFE tape and theres simply no improvement, I cant believe it, I am so disappointed 

Before adding PTFE


After PTFE










						New item by Razvan N
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Razvan N
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Is there anything I can do ?


----------



## pat1cp (10 Dec 2021)

Vaseline?


----------



## rBose (10 Dec 2021)

How can vaseline help if a ton of ptfe didnt ?


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Dec 2021)

Take it back to the shop?


----------



## rBose (10 Dec 2021)

yeah thats what ill do although It doesnt seem to be anything wrong with it, seal is in prefect condition, nothing is broken, no idea how it leaks, seems to lock very tight


----------



## rBose (11 Dec 2021)

Holy crap I fixed it, I decided to give it another go, took all the teflon tape out and only added a 2cm strip right above where the clip grabs the filter body on both sides (thats where it leaked most) and what do you know, its perfectly fine now been running for over 3 hours, I even tested it with in and out at max flow, no issues
So reminder for people who buy these filters and have issues with them, dont waste your time trying to seal the entire cap with teflon tape, just add a 2-3cm wide strip on the clip and youre good to go


----------



## DeepMetropolis (11 Dec 2021)

I have two of those filters wel the Eden branded ones. Never had one leaking. Had a lot of problems with the oase biomaster though.


----------



## rBose (11 Dec 2021)

DeepMetropolis said:


> I have two of those filters wel the Eden branded ones. Never had one leaking. Had a lot of problems with the oase biomaster though.


was the biomaster leaking ? Its shocking to me how these units are not tested before being shipped, everything seems in order, no chipped piece, gaskets all ok, until you add water ...


----------



## Gold Fish (11 Dec 2021)

rBose, adding teflon tape isn't the correct answer. 
That gasket is not compressed by the clamps so the tape will just float around. The gasket is working similar with the gaskets on the Classic or Ecco from Eheim. What you have is a misplaced gasket (probably twisted). What you need to do is to remove the gasket form the head (use a plastic card to pry it out in order not to pinch it), grease it well as adviced before and place it back in the correct orientation. 
That should solve your problem.


----------



## jaypeecee (11 Dec 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> Take it back to the shop?


Yes! And I wouldn't stop there. This is totally unacceptable for a brand new product. Oase need to be made aware of the problem. I'd send them an email with a copy to the retailer/shop from which @rBose bought it. I'm a great believer in getting things down in writing so that all concerned parties know what's going on. And can't say (within reason) that they were unaware of the problem the OP is experiencing.

JPC


----------



## GHNelson (11 Dec 2021)

Gold Fish said:


> rBose, adding teflon tape isn't the correct answer.
> That gasket is not compressed by the clamps so the tape will just float around. The gasket is working similar with the gaskets on the Classic or Ecco from Eheim. What you have is a misplaced gasket (probably twisted). What you need to do is to remove the gasket form the head (use a plastic card to pry it out in order not to pinch it), grease it well as advised before and place it back in the correct orientation.
> That should solve your problem.


I would agree with that above.
Check all round the gasket to see if there is any manufacturing imperfections/residue left on the gasket!
Use a very fine wet/dry decorating paper to clean up the ring up if any, then use grease as an extra precaution.


----------



## sparkyweasel (11 Dec 2021)

If you use grease, make sure it's compatible with the gasket material. The wrong gasket grease can damage the gasket.


----------



## rBose (12 Dec 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Yes! And I wouldn't stop there. This is totally unacceptable for a brand new product. Oase need to be made aware of the problem. I'd send them an email with a copy to the retailer/shop from which @rBose bought it. I'm a great believer in getting things down in writing so that all concerned parties know what's going on. And can't say (within reason) that they were unaware of the problem the OP is experiencing.
> 
> JPC


Yes! 

Ive already contacted them on facebook with a pretty big rant, hope they reply, this is unacceptable as you say!
Its been more than 24 hours now and its not leaking anymore since I added the teflon tape on the clips as described above, but I still dont trust it, how can I be sure it wont leak and pour water all over the house while im at work


sparkyweasel said:


> If you use grease, make sure it's compatible with the gasket material. The wrong gasket grease can damage the gasket.


Yep, im gonna look for the proper one online


GHNelson said:


> I would agree with that above.
> Check all round the gasket to see if there is any manufacturing imperfections/residue left on the gasket!
> Use a very fine wet/dry decorating paper to clean up the ring up if any, then use grease as an extra precaution.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with the gasket, it is positioned correctly yet it still drips where the clips catch the top part


----------



## Wolf6 (12 Dec 2021)

Ive had similar issues with the smaller version of this filter, which I now have in a small bucket. The leaking tends to stop after a few hours. Still pretty bad!


----------



## Gold Fish (12 Dec 2021)

I think I know what happened. 
When you added that matrix, you pressed on it to fit it all in and the bucket deformed just enough to produce the leak. 
Next time when you open the filter, take out the matrix and then put it back loosely by dropping, with out pushing on it. If you can't fit it all, don't try to do it. Ensure that your bucket is not stretched by your media. 
Then you will see, that the leak will stop. 
Keep us updated.


----------



## rBose (14 Dec 2021)

UPDATE
Went back to the shop and returned the Filtosmart 100, funny thing is, there was another one there returned, same issue with water leaking from the same area, same filtosmart 100 model
I ended up upgrading to his bigger brother, filtosmart 200, we tested it and its leak free


----------



## Wolf6 (14 Dec 2021)

rBose said:


> UPDATE
> Went back to the shop and returned the Filtosmart 100, funny thing is, there was another one there returned, same issue with water leaking from the same area, same filtosmart 100 model
> I ended up upgrading to his bigger brother, filtosmart 200, we tested it and its leak free


I checked and mine is a filtosmart100 too, I thought I had a smaller one. Seems an issue with this model or perhaps a faulty batch?


----------



## rBose (14 Dec 2021)

Wolf6 said:


> I checked and mine is a filtosmart100 too, I thought I had a smaller one. Seems an issue with this model or perhaps a faulty batch?


The one that was already in the shop, sent back by another customer had exactly the same issue, leaking from the clips, I guess its a faulty batch because this filtosmart 200 is solid


----------



## GHNelson (14 Dec 2021)

Must be a production problem with recent filters as I have the Thermo 100 no issues, purchased it about 4 years ago!


----------



## pat1cp (14 Dec 2021)

Every company is going to have a production error occasionally. Not identifying it is the problem.


----------



## jaypeecee (14 Dec 2021)

rBose said:


> UPDATE
> Went back to the shop and returned the Filtosmart 100, funny thing is, there was another one there returned, same issue with water leaking from the same area, same filtosmart 100 model
> I ended up upgrading to his bigger brother, filtosmart 200, we tested it and its leak free


Hi @rBose 

Excellent. A good ending to your unfortunate experience. 

JPC


----------



## mike.addo (17 Dec 2021)

rBose said:


> UPDATE
> Went back to the shop and returned the Filtosmart 100, funny thing is, there was another one there returned, same issue with water leaking from the same area, same filtosmart 100 model
> I ended up upgrading to his bigger brother, filtosmart 200, we tested it and its leak free


I Have this filter and last night i almost flooded the house, trying to change the filter. i turned off the machine at the mains, and attempted to remove the heater, as i unscrewed it, water started splashing every where, i quickly locked it back in place. i unlocked the other side where the tubes go, and the same thing happened again (water splashing out everywhere) i can't seem to find a way to stop the water from spilling out profusely. There is no button or anything to stop the water from flowing out. what do i do? how do i open the canister with little or no water spilling out of it? i need to change the filters inside it. i have a 200 litre tank, so u can imagine how much water is constantly spraying out, as soon as i attempt to open it. the water pressure dials don't seem to do much either.


----------



## pat1cp (17 Dec 2021)

Take the pipes out of the tank


----------



## GHNelson (17 Dec 2021)

Invest in a couple of Double taps!


----------



## hypnogogia (17 Dec 2021)

rBose said:


> So reminder for people who buy these filters and have issues with them, dont waste your time trying to seal the entire cap with teflon tape, just add a 2-3cm wide strip on the clip and youre good to go


I think anybody buying a new piece of kit has the right to expect it work and not leak.  I wouldn't mess about with tape trying to fix a faulty product.  Straight back to the shop for replacement or money back.


----------



## rBose (17 Dec 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @rBose
> 
> Excellent. A good ending to your unfortunate experience.
> 
> JPC


Thank you, happy ending indeed!


----------



## jaypeecee (17 Dec 2021)

hypnogogia said:


> I think anybody buying a new piece of kit has the right to expect it work and not leak. I wouldn't mess about with tape trying to fix a faulty product. Straight back to the shop for replacement or money back.


Absolutely. No ifs or buts.

JPC


----------



## Aqua360 (18 Dec 2021)

I'd return it and get an eheim


----------



## Onoma1 (20 Dec 2021)

pat1cp said:


> Every company is going to have a production error occasionally. Not identifying it is the problem.


 I remember  a story about a US company that sent a team over to Japan to understand a chip manufacturer's use of Just in Time Manufacturing (decades ago).

They asked about the error rate/ defective products within the batch just completed. The Japanese managers said it was 0.5% and handed the American team a bag. When they asked what was in the  bag the Japanese managers said it's the defective chips. 

The story is just that a story, however, with modern manufacturing there isn't any excuse for sending out defective products,  particularly when the product is high cost precision product.


----------



## PARAGUAY (20 Dec 2021)

Always worth noting defective products is the responsibility of place of purchase whether shop or online. Some sellers will try to divert or wash their hands of this by giving you manafacturers address contact details. The seller is responsible in uk consumer regulations. You can always give the maker your input later


----------



## Chris M (1 Jan 2022)

rBose said:


> Bought a brand new Oase Filtosmart 100 today, upgrading from an Eheim 150 that I had for almost 4 years now and I have to say I am extremely disappointed, it leaks water everywhere through the main cap and locking mechanism, I added PTFE tape and theres simply no improvement, I cant believe it, I am so disappointed
> 
> Before adding PTFE
> 
> ...



I would suggest you also write to Oase HO and explain the situation and ask for some replacement seals into the bargain.


----------



## rBose (22 Jan 2022)

Chris M said:


> I would suggest you also write to Oase HO and explain the situation and ask for some replacement seals into the bargain.


I wrote to them on facebook more than a month ago and although theyve seen my message they havent responded, youre saying i should write via email ?


----------



## monzajim (27 Feb 2022)

Hi a little off topic can I have my learned friends thoughts on a issue with the Oase350 thermo pre filter on my 180litre
The unit is just over 2 years old, The tab on the pre filter head has fractured and snapped off,
it started by not seating correctly I didn’t give it much thought however it eventually fractured i did try in vain to glue but it has now broken off completely Just for reference I clean pre filter sponges twice weekly
I  imaged & forwarded  to Oase receiving a same day reply as not being covered with the product warranty and was regarded as wear & tear providing me with the replacement part number.


----------

